# Cold air streaming in thru my electrical outlets



## wahoowad

I have installed those insulated outlet things like the attached pic but still feel cold air streaming in via the little holes where the prongs go. On some of my less-frequently used outlets I put a small piece of tape over the holes and that works good, but some of my outlets are used more frequently and I sometimes have something plugged in and sometimes don't. Anybody have a solution so I can further minimize this cold air intrusion?


----------



## semipro

I've use childproofing inserts to do this.  Like these: http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/u137869  There are also self-closing childproof outlet covers that might help. 

It sounds like we have a similar situation.  Unfortunately, I believe that the only real way to address this infiltration issues is at the outer shell with housewrap, caulk, whatever.  Seems to me that once the cold air gets into your walls its going to find its way in somewhere no matter what you do.


----------



## smokinj

Semipro said:
			
		

> I've use childproofing inserts to do this.  Like these: http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/u137869  There are also self-closing childproof outlet covers that might help.
> 
> It sounds like we have a similar situation.  Unfortunately, I believe that the only real way to address this infiltration issues is at the outer shell with housewrap, caulk, whatever.  Seems to me that once the cold air gets into your walls its going to find its way in somewhere no matter what you do.



+1 my home is 100 years old this year working from the inside like your doing helps but keep up the effort on the outside spring and summer.


----------



## John_M

My house has a similar "problem" with outlets on exterior walls. My exterior walls are 5/8" Advantec with most seams caulked. That is covered with Tyvek with all seams taped. That is covered with 5/8" insulating fiberboard with all seams taped. That is covered with vinyl siding which does not have air tight seams. There is no outside air intrusion in any part of the exterior shell except the electric outlets. It seems the only way to stop intrusion there is to spray foam the back of the box so air cannot enter through the wire knockouts. 

What I have done is decide that with the wood stove having an OAK and the shell of the house being pretty tight, a little outside air intrusion through the electric outlets brings some fresh air into the house during the winter months. I am not certain this is wise or un-wise thinking. The house is very comfortable with no cold drafts and heats easily with the wood stove or the high efficiency propane boiler. It seems that little bit of outside air is making this winter one of my best for not having occasional respiratory distress. John_M


----------



## EatenByLimestone

You can always pull the outlet and caulk where the wires come in.  If the cold wind can't make it into the box, it can't come out the plug holes.  

Matt


----------



## madison

Not too sure if this is good advice, but really helped and so far has not been an issue,   and most of the time reduces the air influx. 

I carefully used the expanding foam in a can stuff available HD and Lowes and slid the applicator straw thru where the conduit enters the box, and spayed...  I would then examine the airflow, and sometimes try to sneak the straw between the sheetrock and conduit box and apply the foam to other areas around the box.

Warning the stuff really does expand, and can come out around the sides of the conduit box, and you will have to shave off the extra to get the cover back on the box.


----------



## Hogwildz

madison said:
			
		

> Not too sure if this is good advice, but really helped and so far has not been an issue,   and most of the time reduces the air influx.
> 
> I carefully used the expanding foam in a can stuff available HD and Lowes and slid the applicator straw thru where the conduit enters the box, and spayed...  I would then examine the airflow, and sometimes try to sneak the straw between the sheetrock and conduit box and apply the foam to other areas around the box.
> 
> Warning the stuff really does expand, and can come out around the sides of the conduit box, and you will have to shave off the extra to get the cover back on the box.



The door & window foam expends a lil less and no chance of over expansion. May still have to shave some though.


----------



## Cutter

You can also just stuff the box with loose fiberglass insulation. NO paper


----------



## Seasoned Oak

If you have air coming in around your outlets then either you have NO insulation or very poorly insulated walls. I would be looking into getting some blown in cellulose or spray foam into those walls.


----------



## dvellone

I have the same problem in a big way - my house isn't sheathed so you can imagine the airflow. The expanding foam isn't supposed to be used in the application mentioned earlier. I don't know if it might act as a conductor and cause a possible shorting problem or it's just that it's not burn-proof.


----------



## Gooserider

dvellone said:
			
		

> I have the same problem in a big way - my house isn't sheathed so you can imagine the airflow. The expanding foam isn't supposed to be used in the application mentioned earlier. I don't know if it might act as a conductor and cause a possible shorting problem or it's just that it's not burn-proof.



Several reasons - I think it may be slightly conductive when wet, though it's a decent insulator once cured.  It isn't real heat proof, though you shouldn't be getting that hot any way - if you are, you have problems regardless.  I think there is also concern that it could cause wire strain problems when it expands, and make future service of the fixture difficult or impossible, especially if it expands into the actual box...  Even worse, if it was able to get into the outlet or switch itself, it could certainly cause malfunctions...

Gooserider


----------



## jklingel

Semipro said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I believe that the only real way to address this infiltration issues is at the outer shell with housewrap...


 Dead on about the Tyvek-type wrap. Very important, both for the heat loss and the infiltration of water vapor into the insulation, if there is any.


----------

